# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With cold temps back a few anglers went back to ice fishing and shore
fishing's slowed a bit. Shorelines are still in questionable shape, but
some anglers are making their way out on the ice and reporting some fairly
good fishing. Some perch and walleyes are being reported around Swansons
Point, Military Point, and Creel Bay. Foot traffic or atv's only. The cold
temps have made shorefishing somewhat miserable this past week, but anglers
going out are reporting some pike being caught in the channels and coulees
going into the Devils Lake system. Cranks, daredevils, or jigs with twister
tails typically work the best this time of year. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

